# Car won't unlock with keys- 99 Altima GXE



## reesa_ramos (Jun 17, 2014)

There is no remote to unlock the doors. From the inside it has the electric locks. My uses the electric lock to lock the doors as he gets out of the car, and he uses the key to unlock it. This morning, he went to get in the car and the doors would not unlock. He tried the driver's side and the passenger's side. The key will turn but it will not unlock either door. We even tried the spare keys and got the same result. The trunk will open with the key but there is no release to let the seats down. Does anyone know how to fix this? This is a 1999 Nissan Altima GXE


----------

